# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Fibromyalgie

## mamalien

:Smile: ik ben nieuw van gisteren op deze site.

gisteren heb ik te horen gekregen dat ik fibromyalgie heb. :Frown: 
zijn er nog mensen die deze diagnose hebben en die informatie zouden willen uitwisselen eventueel? voor het moment sta ik met mijn rug tegen de muur want ze vertelden me in de pijnkliniek dat ze er zeer weinig informatie over hebben en dat ze me niet verder kunnen helpen buiten metanor medicatie geven die van portugal komt. de ziekte is blijkbaar nog niet erkent en dus is de medicatie volle pot en kan ik in de problemen komen door van de ziekenkas te moeten.

----------


## Agnes574

Ik heb die Metanor nu reeds een maand ... gaat op en af..
Heb ook fybro.. 
Zal de verkorte (samengevatte) bijsluiter int nederlands hier zo snel mogelijk 's neerzetten!
Weinig bijwerkingen heeft dat spul, maar ja kost mij 18€ per doosje en ik mag er deze week nog 3 gaan halen!!

Sterkte!!! Hier in deze rubriek en in de rubriek zenuwen- en beendergestel ga je meer info en lotgenoten vinden ivm Fybro!
Xx Ag

----------


## kaars

hallo mamalien
ik heb ook fibro en cvs
spijtig genoeg heb ik helemaal geen medicatie
heb al alle soorten al geprobeert
en niets helpt en dan maar afzien ben er een beetje door nu
de pijnen zijn onuitstaanbaar
groetjes xxx ps sta al twee jaar met de rug tegen de muur
en hulp moet je nie verwachten van buitenstaanders want ze denken namelijk je ziet niets aan die mensen maar wij weten wel beter

----------


## mamalien

hé super voor die bijsluiter  :Smile: 

man kaarsje das echt wel geen meevaller. heb nog mensen die met hun rug tegen de muur staan. kben te koppig ervoor en maandag heb ik een afspraak met de arts want ik wil een spécialist vast krijgen of een andere oplossing want het is inderdaad onuitstaanbaar.
ik vind het tof dat we zo toch met elkaar wat kunnen uitwisselen. ik ken niemand in mijn omgeving met fibro.
ik heb gelezen dat er drie fases zijn van fibro weet iemand wat dat inhoud ofzo?

----------


## mamalien

kaarsje dit merk ik ook want hier heb ik ook al moeten horen dat het gewoon tussen mijn oren hangt. ik gun het in ieder geval niemand toe want ik heb dagen dat ik zelfs tranen laat gewoon omdat ik het niet de baas kan. red je dat wel zonder medicatie?
ik probeer nu naar mijn lichaam te luisteren en ermee om te gaan. ik neem gewoon de dag hoe hij komt. als ik voel dat ik moet rusten doe ik dat ook al bekijken de mensen me er soms scheef voor. ik heb ook al veel medicatie genomen,infiltraties en noem mar op maar niets heeft geholpen. dus mijn laatste hoop is nu gevestigd op die metanor.

----------


## kaars

mamalien 
hoop voor jou dat het echt gaat lukken
ik moet nog wachten om bij de dokter te gaan in de maand mei
zal dus eff nog zwaar op de tanden moeten bijten
morgen eff naar de kinee zit al van zondag vast in de nek en is nie te doen
van de pijn groetjes kaars xxx

----------


## mamalien

kaarsje, ik hoop dat de kiné je wat deugd gaat doen. ik ga 2 keer wekelijks en heb er toch voldoening aan  :Wink:  aan de nek en schouders heb ik ook veel last. begrijp goed dat het pijn doet.
groetjes en tot hoors xxx

----------


## Elisabeth9

Agnes: die Metanor heb je die op recept? en je moet dat zelf betalen? bah wat balen zeg.....ik wacht met belangstelling op je bijsluiter om te lezen.... :Embarrassment: 

Mamalien: Sterkte ermee, je zet mij aan het denken....

Kaars: succes met je nek hoor...ik liet mij kraken bij een chiropractor voor de nek entoen kwam het weer goed, maar heb er toen maanden last van gehad...mijn hemel wat een toestanden hè? is Kinee een ziekenhuis? Groeten van Elisa  :Big Grin:

----------


## mamalien

hé elisa die metanor kan je alleen verkrijgen op medisch voorschrift door de pijnkliniek. ze hebben me gezet dat de huisdokter die niet kan voorschrijven.
ze zijn in de apotheek ook niet te koop alleen bij een paar ziekenhuizen.
het is volledig te betalen aangezien de ziekte niet herkent is komt het ziekenfonds er niet tussen. de kiné (is een afkorting voor kinésist)

ik wacht ook af op die bijsluiter want portugees daar ken ik geen ballen van  :Big Grin:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Fibromyalgie: het grappige is....Opeens nu ik dit lees wordt ik boos. :Mad:  ....al jaren heb ik veel last van mijn gewrichten en vorig jaar toen ik zei tegen mijn arts dat ik dit allemaal niet normaal vindt zei hij dat ik Fibromyalgie heb....Ohhhhhhh dacht ik dat verklaart veel...ik heb er ook nooit wat voor gekregen, ik kwam ook niet op het idee om iets te vragen, ik neem paracetamol of wat anders wat je zo kunt kopen....ik aanvaardt dat ik al 20 jaar dit heb..wèl ging ik lang geleden naar Duitsland toe naar een kundige arts/homeopaat in Nordhorn die mij goed hielp...ik kreeg potten Zeel Heel tabletten ( voor reuma) die ik kocht in de apotheek in Duitsland en liet het later bezorgen in Nederland...nu kan ik het krijgen via de arts op recept en dit wordt vergoed door de verzekering...dit heb ik nu nog, maar ik besef opeens dat ik het weer meer moet slikken, behalve de paracetamols. :Wink: ..dit gure weer maakt dat mijn gewrichten zeer stram en pijnlijk aanvoelen.....ik ben het gewend, maar ik vindt het uiteraard zeer vermoeiend...door dit item dringt er opeens wat tot mij door.....een tijd geleden las ik mooie goede stukken wat Agnes op de site zette over dit onderwerp, en dat is interessant....jammer dat er nooit eerder wat bekend is geweest, sommige mensen begrijpen het niet en vroeger konden ze meewarig kijken maar ik kon er niets aan doen....opeens was het er die stramheid en pijn....goh ik stond er eigenlijk nooit zo bij stil, ik nam mijn pijn voor lief, maar vond het diep in mijn hart verschrikkelijk, maar ik ben geen pieper/klager, ik neem het zoals het komt, maar toch is het goed dit Forum...dank je wel voor jullie verhaal...aangezien er nooit over gesproken wordt duw je de gedachten weg dat je iets mankeerd...als ik erover nadenk is dat eigenlijk heel verdrietig.... :Frown: 

dus ik heb : Fibromyalgie en Posttraumatische Dystrofie.....

het klinkt niet gezellig maar ik heb het wèl!!!  :Embarrassment:  oke het is mij helder....

Sterkte lieve meiden....Liefs Elisa  :Big Grin:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Mamalien....dank je wel....ik heb jaren bij de pijnpoli gelopen dus daar kan ik misschien wel aankomen....ik moet eerst weten wat het medicijn precies doet....nu kan ik mij redden met mijn eigen pillen maar er kan een dag komen dat ik wat anders nodig heb...fijn om te weten dat er nog iets anders bestaat dan paracetamols etc....
het kan best zo zijn dat je deze ziekte in verschillende gradatie's kunt hebben...er bestaan òòk heel veel verschillende soorten van Reuma dus dat is goed mogelijk...okidoki...fijne dag verder....

----------


## Agnes574

Ik zal vanavond die bijsluiter int nederlands hier plaatsen!

Kine is fysio  :Wink:

----------


## kaars

ik vind het fijn eff te lezen hier 
elisabeth9 en mamalien en agnes547
Ik sta al twee jaar met de rug tegen de muur en wordt geslingerd van de ene naar de andere kant heb 9 maanden in gent geweest voor testen en nog eens testen en plakken laten nemen en zo maar ik maak me dan boos tegen hun wat ze eraan gaan doen en daar weten ze geen antwoord op ja kinee en nog eens kinee 60 beurten maar deze helpt bij mij maar een uur wat kan ik daar gaan doen mijn geld verspillen kan ik dan ook in iets anders steken en zonder medicatie is het dan ook heel moeilijk om de dag door te brengen sommige dagen dan nu is heb ik al eerder gezegt stijve nek dat zo langs de schouder rug en zo langs de rechterarm het zijn steken en ze precies met een mes tegelijk kan niet anders uitleggen deze week zit dan ook natuurlijk de moed eff tot in mijn tenen dit kan zo toch nie verder wat ne mens lijden kan probeer wel de positieve kanten te zien maar is nie gemakkelijk se 
groetjes aan onze lieve mensen

----------


## kaars

De pijn
Ik wilde de pijn wegwerken
De pijn diep van binnen 
De pijn......
Die niemand kon zien

Maar het lukte niet
En ik nam er elke keer weer een pilletje meer bij
Maar nog steeds bleef de pijn

maar op een dag ????
Ik zou nooit meer pijn voelen 
En ik stond tevreden te kijken
naar de andere kant van de regenboog

op de hoop dat er dan toch iets op een dag
een wonder zal gebeuren om de mensen te helpen

vanwege kaars xxxxx

----------


## mamalien

kaarsje, wat je zegt ondervind ik ook wel dat het maar een dik uurtje werkt
ik he soms wel nachten dat ik niet in slaap val en ben dus gaan zoeken naar andere mogelijkheden. ik ga wekelijks 1x (allé ik probeer wat niet even gemakkelijk is met 4 kindjes) naar de sauna. ik kan daar echt tot rust komen en die warmte voelt zalig aan. als ik thuis kom kruip ik mijn bedje in en daar heb ik wel genot aan. het is misschien een tip voor iemand.

----------


## mamalien

Ik lach, ik zing, ik dans,
Niets aan mij te zien,
Vrolijk opgewekt, altijd positief,
Niemand die het merkt.

Toch schuilt er iets in mij,
Het brand, het wreed,
Niemand die het merkt,
Geen mens die het ziet.

Het zit van binnen
Het brandt,
Het wil eruit,maar ik lach,
Niets aan mij te zien,
Toch huilt mijn hart,
Van pijn en onbegrip,

En wanneer ik alleen ben,
Huilt mijn gezicht mee.

van mamalien

----------


## Agnes574

*METANOR*

100 mg flupirtine malcaat per capsule

*Voor behandeling van acute en chronische pijn*

*3 tot 4 per dag, maximale dosis 6 bij hevige pijn (4u tussen de innames minimaal)
*mag geopend worden om in te nemen maar is zeer bitter
*metabolisatie via de lever


*Wat doet het;*
*heeft een ontspannend effect op de spieren
*heeft ook een effect op chronische pijn > verlaagt de pijngevoeligheid (pijnprikkels naar de zenuwen)
*pijnstillend
*verlicht de spierspanning.


*Alcohol/andere medicatie en metanor*
*alcohol versterkt het effect van metanor
*samen met diazepam > versterkt het slaperig effect
*niet combineren met paracetamol en carbamazepine
*vertraagt de reactiesnelheid


*Bijwerkingen:*
Vooral in begin behandeling;
-vermoeidheid,
-duizeligheid, zure oprispingen , misselijkheid, braken, constipatie, slaapstoornissen, verlies van eetlust, depressie, tremor (trillen), transpireren, hoofdpijn, buikpijn,droge mond, zenuwachtigheid, diarree

Dit heeft de apotheekster gekregen van MEDA in België (Metanor word gemaakt en gedistributeerd in MEDA Portugal).

Hierbij de info gedeeld  :Wink: 
Xx Ag

----------


## Elisabeth9

Agnes: Bedankt voor de info over "METANOR" het klinkt goed eigenlijk...diazepam heb ik ook in huis voor de spieren, maar slik er zo weinig mogelijk van en ik heb een lage dosering van 2 mg meen ik.( moet het zelf betalen)..als je de bijwerkingen leest dan hoef je niets maar ik was benieuwd hoe het zou zijn...dank je wel voor je hulpvaardigheid...hèèl prettig... :Embarrassment: 
fijn weekend...

Liefs Elisa xxx

----------


## mamalien

het is misschien een hup voor fibromensen maar ik heb het in huis gehaald en ik ben er tevreden mee. als ik zware pijn heb ga ik er op liggen en het helpt.

het helpt voor soepele spieren
het zorgt voor ontspanning soepele spieren 
het bevordert soepele gewrichten
hier is alvast de website wie intresse heeft.  :Wink: 

http://www.infrarooddeken.be/

ik wil zeker niemand verplichten ofzo je doet er zelf mee wat je wilt.
t'is altijd leuk tips aan elkaar te kunnen geven  :Wink: 
groetjes

----------

